# Lite Weight Drywall



## 3rdgen (Oct 14, 2010)

What kind of insulation system are you hanging it over? If it is the blown in bib system this could be your screw piping problem. We have noticed that the new light weight board is very soft and you really have to watch your screw sets. With the bib system the walls are slightly over stuffed which was no problem with regular board. If you just screw it of like normal chances are the board isn't tight to the studs. I make the guys screw them off like normal then come back and double screw it. It sucks cause it takes longer but on that second time around almost every field screw will become a clicker. I warn my customers of this prior to beginning and usually can talk them into just hanging 5/8 on all walls and ceilings.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

The L/W boards are trash ! If your a Pro! You will use regular board.


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

blacktop said:


> The L/W boards are trash ! If your a Pro! You will use regular board.


If you are an amateur you use regular board.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Ancient Rocker said:


> If you are an amateur you use regular board.


No you didn't


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

:whistling


Ancient Rocker said:


> If you are an amateur you use regular board.


 That speaks volumes ..
The L/W boards are going away from here Son ...Enjoy that trash while you got it!


Wait....Your a hanger! Pffft! No wonder you like it....:whistling


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I hate the "pockets" in it. Drives me crazy when I go to screw off and there is nothing to screw to. I do mainly commercial stuff now so everything is 5/8" MR board. Regular 1/2" feels like lightweight.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Although I am mostly a carpenter, we hang our own board. I don't like it though. For me I would have to special order 1/2" regular board. It is different to work with, but once we got used to it we don't even think about it now. 5/8" lid is always regular drywall. I have heard they make a type x in lightweight, just haven't seen it. 
I don't really notice screw pops with it.


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

As primarily a finisher, we have had a LOT of problems with the L/W. High shoulders...excuse me, they (the manufacturers call it 'cupping') out the wazoo! We've lost a bunch of money because of it, takes an extra man day, to blow the crap out, etc etc. I've hung both reg and l/w, if I'm hanging AND finishing the job, I'll take the regular board any day!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

fr8train said:


> As primarily a finisher, we have had a LOT of problems with the L/W. High shoulders...excuse me, they (the manufacturers call it 'cupping') out the wazoo! We've lost a bunch of money because of it, takes an extra man day, to blow the crap out, etc etc. I've hung both reg and l/w, if I'm hanging AND finishing the job, I'll take the regular board any day!


A rep told me that some finishers prefer a high shoulder over a low shoulder....I just put my hand over my as$hole so the smoke wouldn't get up in there!:laughing:

What's next? L/W concrete/brick/sheathing? I Wonder how that will work out?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

blacktop said:


> A rep told me that some finishers prefer a high shoulder over a low shoulder....I just put my hand over my as$hole so the smoke wouldn't get up in there!:laughing: What's next? L/W concrete/brick/sheathing? I Wonder how that will work out?


They do have light weight concrete block. Only used for interior walls. Now if 3/4" sheeting was light weight that would be great. But only if the material dosnt flex.


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

blacktop said:


> A rep told me that some finishers prefer a high shoulder over a low shoulder


What? Why would you want a high shoulder? I would prefer no beveled edges over high shoulders!


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

High shoulders


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Just yesterday I was in the attic air sealing and I just barely hit the drywall and a whole piece went crashing down.
Seems like the screws just pull through.


----------



## 3rdgen (Oct 14, 2010)

fr8train said:


> High shoulders


Ouch that's what we deal with all the time! I don't think all finishers actually take care of these shoulders every employee (finisher) I hire argues that it's not necessary to cover these. Doesn't take long and they are down the road cause they don't wanna go the extra mile to make sure it's right They go back to the other guy!


----------



## elliot (Jan 24, 2009)

*light weight drywall*

I think that they never adjusted the rollers from the reg rock so it effects the light weight board as far as high shoulders (cupping). Just a thought


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

elliot said:


> I think that they never adjusted the rollers from the reg rock so it effects the light weight board as far as high shoulders (cupping). Just a thought


I don't care what the cause is, they are sending out bad product, period. Every time we talk to a rep, "It's within spec".


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

If that's truly the case, then they really need to change their specs!


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Was at the yard the other day and salesman was telling this guy I know that it was just fine to use 1/2 LW on the ceiling instead of 5/8 24" on center rafters. Was wondering to myself how well that is going to work out.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Randy Bush said:


> Was at the yard the other day and salesman was telling this guy I know that it was just fine to use 1/2 LW on the ceiling instead of 5/8 24" on center rafters. Was wondering to myself how well that is going to work out.


IT DON'T! But 5/8 24'' on center Is not code In all areas here. Though It should be code nation wide. The 1/2 Light weight board over factory trusses 24'' OC Is an absolute nightmare no matter how well the trusses are set.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

fr8train said:


> High shoulders


damn!:blink:
I can feel the pain Man!! I can feel IT!


----------

